# How cute! Coloured TB foal



## Astra (1 March 2007)

Take a look at the pictures of the UK's first coloured TB foal on the main site. 

Coloured TB foal born .

I didn't think you could get coloured TBs - just shows how much I know!!!


----------



## harrihjc (1 March 2007)

Ooo I love him!


----------



## PapaFrita (1 March 2007)

I'm sure there was a coloured NH horse a few years back. I expect Vicijp will know for sure


----------



## Eliza120280 (1 March 2007)

Awww, how cute....love the last pic of him 'smiling'!


----------



## KatB (1 March 2007)

Awwww, going to thieve him...


----------



## JoBo (1 March 2007)

ARRRRRR, stunning!


----------



## KJJ (1 March 2007)

Aww MAJOR cuteness!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (1 March 2007)

Bless he is lovely


----------



## lottie1990 (1 March 2007)

Awww what a cutie! I want to know what hes gona be called!


----------



## Enfys (2 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Awww what a cutie! I want to know what hes gona be called! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pound Sign, quite obvious.     

Keeping him entire, rare coloured TB? How could they fail to fill his books when he goes to stud? If he races the Bookies will love him too, because punters out for a bit of fun will pick him just because he's different.


----------



## magic104 (2 March 2007)

Can't wait to see him on the track, will be no problem picking him out!


----------



## juliebrewer (2 March 2007)

ooowwww how cute is that...  I want one...


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (2 March 2007)

Über gorgeous


----------



## Mid (2 March 2007)

"I didn't think you could get coloured TBs - just shows how much I know!!!"

Techincally, you can't! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If he's by I Was Framed, his grandmammy and great grandpappy were quarter horses!


----------



## Mid (2 March 2007)

Just seen the pic and read the article - He's got much, MUCH better markings then his sire! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 VERY cute!


----------



## Gingernags (2 March 2007)

Local stud has a homozygous coloured colt whose offspring can be registered to race...I asked them as I thought they were first to breed a near as dammit coloured TB and this is what they said...

"We have bred the first coloured 7/8th TB that is Homozygous he is to be registered with Weatherbys Ntr and we bred colour to colour Mum and Dad.  The Homozygous is not possible from I Was Framed and TB mares in this country as there are no pure TB mares in the uk that are coloured yet. This is very difficult to do, it does mean that when our foal is old enough we can cover pure TB mares of any colour and guarantee coloured. 

We have to breed a further 6 generations from the mare and stallion to get in to the main stud book.

Thank you for getting in touch but we have two different things we have the first Homozygous colt"


----------



## airedale (2 March 2007)

cute foal - ALL foals are cute

but as for coloured - YUCK YUCK YUCK YUCK YUCK

I thought at least the TB industry would stop going gaga like it appears the rest of the horse world over piebalds and skewbalds

I think personally that it is revolting

(waiting for incoming flak)


----------



## bandit (2 March 2007)

how then can this horse be registered as pure TB and with Weatherby's?

personally i have seen a horse with white legs race - in the UK, can't recall what it's name was, but i don't really think coloured TB's are the way forward.

Bx


----------



## Scarlett (2 March 2007)

sorry - i think i have missed something.... is I Was Framed 100% tb or have they snuck some QH or something in down the generations to make him that colour? Or is a genetic freak? 

can someone enlighten me please...?

I was always really pleased thet the Tb industry had stayed away from the 'coloured horse madness'... such a pity they have given into fashion....


----------



## lucemoose (2 March 2007)

Why so anti-colour Airedale? Just an innocent question!


----------



## vicijp (2 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
how then can this horse be registered as pure TB and with Weatherby's?
Bx 

[/ QUOTE ]

A horse doesnt have to be 100% TB to be registered with Weatherbys, and race.
If you wanted you could put a Welsh A mare to Saddlers Wells (good luck with the nomination!), register it in the non thoroughbred register, and run it in a race, be in flat, jumps or point to point.
Our founding mare was unregistered. She was covered by a tb and her first foal won 27 races. That mare then produced the winners of over 200 races. 2 generations they rpoduced the winner of the champion hurdle, the foals of her foals will be full TBs.


----------



## airedale (2 March 2007)

Grundy
won the derby about 20 years ago - chestnut with 4 white legs


----------



## airedale (2 March 2007)

because there are too many stallions standing (and mares used for breeding) merely because they are 'coloured' and there doesn't seem to be as much 'performance grading' of stallions and mares for 'coloured' breeding as there is for 'normal' horses. I firmly believe that horses should not be used for breeding - either mares or stallions - unless they have passed an independent grading. All 3 of my mares are graded andmy stallion was also formally graded.

I'm also a bit of a fan of Arab and Anglo arab horses - and these tend to be labelled 'poodles' because they are Arab - seeing 'no use' for them in reality.

So if an arab can be labelled a useless poodle merely because it is an arab - then why should a horse be labelled fantastic merely because it is black or brown and white ?

To quote Star Trek - it is illogical !!!


----------



## Onyxia (2 March 2007)

Agree with that, no animal should be used for breeding unless it is going to improve stock.

ETS- you cant beat a good arab!


----------



## lucemoose (2 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 because there are too many stallions standing (and mares used for breeding) merely because they are 'coloured' and there doesn't seem to be as much 'performance grading' of stallions and mares for 'coloured' breeding as there is for 'normal' horses. I firmly believe that horses should not be used for breeding - either mares or stallions - unless they have passed an independent grading. All 3 of my mares are graded andmy stallion was also formally graded. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Thank you, there are a lot of opportunists "studs" springing up advertising their stallions, I agree. If these stallions were  *solid* coloured cobs or RC horses noone would have a second look!
**Runs and hides as suspects Airedale would hit her if she knew Prittstick really really wanted a Pintarabian!**


----------



## Torryvald (3 March 2007)

There must be something other than TB in the previous generations somewhere. It will be WEIRD to see coloured horses racing, but the general public will love it! 

Airedale I agree with you about Britsh breeding. I sometimes feel like I am the only person that doesn't have a huge imported warmblood. What wrong with an elegant TB? We should all try and buy British as much as possible for everything, fruit, veg etc!


----------



## Hannahbone (3 March 2007)

Awww i want i want!


----------



## magic104 (8 March 2007)

Why can't you just be happy with the fact that most WB's have british TB in their genes, one of the most famous being Ladykiller.   It would be nice to breed from graded mares &amp; stallions, but that is not going to happen unless there is more incentive to do so.  I have in the past had a mare graded but I am not going to bother with the expense for a one off.  Sas is not graded, but I am very happy with her son.  He moves well, has a temperment to die for and a pedigree that can be traced back over 10 generations.  If I had traced Mo's breeding then I would have had a go at grading her, perhaps I will see what she produces.


----------



## rrose (8 March 2007)

awww lovely, shame hes going to be trained to race


----------



## TarrSteps (20 March 2007)

He may be the first BRITISH coloured TB but there are plenty of other coloured TB's in the world.  There are a couple of breeders specialising in them in Canada alone, and I've seen others from the US and Australia.  The breeders I know of here are breeding more for sport but an American coloured stallion Puchilingui did race.

Ive Been Framed is indeed a TB, not a QH, if we are to believe what's been reported.  In this day and age it's very easy to verify that sort of thing with DNA so I doubt the breeders or the press would have much to gain by lying about it if that's the implication.

As to the spontaneous appearance of "colour" it does happen.  The belief that there must be "something else" was pretty much shot down when the "white rule" was struck down in the AQHA.  It had been the assertion that any QH showing colour must not be full QH (which includes the whole Appendix/Tb add ins) and could not get papers but had to go off and be a Paint.  DNA proved that the coloured horses were who they said they were and the rule is off the books now.

Some applicable sites: 

http://www.thethoroughbredmagazine.com/rarecolouredTBs.html 
http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/Cool_and_Unusual_Thoroughbreds.html (coincidentally, I just realised a horse I rode a bit, Pleasure Prince, is on this list!)


----------



## shandy133 (20 March 2007)

that is so cute. amazing how they can develop the breeds and almost "create" new colors in breeds! thanks for the links, the white horses were almost scary to look at... how can an owner keep a horse that clean!!!??? sam xxx


----------



## vikkimark (23 April 2010)

tb horses are not  coloured cart horses are


----------



## WoopsiiD (23 April 2010)

Um.....
Did no one notice the date of the article?
'First Foal' is now a three year old!
It was written in Feb 2007 and I believe he was linked to a forum member somehow as someone posted some lovely pics.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 April 2010)

I think someone bored of hunting polls bumped it.

Whoops. There I go again


----------



## Spudlet (23 April 2010)

vikkimark said:



			tb horses are not  coloured cart horses are
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, considering you're from Coloured Sports Horses

If you were joking, you need to learn about smilies


----------



## 3DE (23 April 2010)

He looks like a cow?


----------



## meandmyself (24 April 2010)

Mid said:



			"I didn't think you could get coloured TBs - just shows how much I know!!!"

Techincally, you can't! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If he's by I Was Framed, his grandmammy and great grandpappy were quarter horses!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, you can get coloured TBs. 

Here's an example of a good coloured TB breeder in the states.

http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/


----------



## lillith (26 April 2010)

I love colour but personaly I would not buy a cake with really nice icing unless I also liked the cake underneith. . It is possible to have it all - performance, conformation, temperament  AND colour, in that order (my preferance) and in a breeding animal all of the above are very least a horse should have. 

The problem with colour breeding is that the colour ends up comming first, if it wouldn't still be worth breeding if it was plain bay (not that I have anything against bays) then don't breed it. 

Most 'crop out' coloureds in breeds 'without' patterns are highley expressed sabino or splash, the genes usualy responsible for socks/stars/blazes. The 'pinto' arabians like WA Outrageous or R Khasper are examples of this, if Frame was not in the gene pool before it cannot spontaneously occur. It is a little sus to me that the frame and cream TB's seem to have popped up in america where they have sprint racers (QH) that carry cream and frame regularly. Allthough tbh if they perform then there is no reason why they shouldn't be registered to me.

I am assuming the foal is frame as it looks it and the sires name suggests it?
What white pattern did the homozygous colt have?


----------



## angrovestud (26 April 2010)

The Homozygous colt is ours and he is a Tobiano thats the only white dominant colour patten you can get homozygous that you can test for saying that you could get splash in homozygous but you couldnt test for it.
We do not breed for just colour that was the choice we had to make when we got started as if we were breeding for just the colour keeping to Pure TB 

 we decided  to add colour into  racehorse( Mares) and it was easier to add the colour to good horses that are already proven on the racetrack.some of ours have won £30,000 plus and are full sisters to winner over £100,000 
Our raceboy Angrove RumBaBa is out of a Dr Fong Mare placed , which is out of a Danehill mare and the granddam of the Canadian oaks placed daughter and stakes winner.
hes a photo of our boy off to the trainers tonight to finish being backed


----------



## angrovestud (26 April 2010)

Bond Angel Eyes 
http://www.racingpost.com/horses/horse_home.sd?horse_id=637325



 Dr Fong 

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/horse_home.sd?horse_id=465239

Pedigree of Angrove Rum baba and he is Heterozygous for tobiano.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/angrove+rum+baba


----------



## Doncella (27 April 2010)

airedale said:



			Grundy
won the derby about 20 years ago - chestnut with 4 white legs
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was The Minstre.l


----------



## happyhack (27 April 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			Um.....
Did no one notice the date of the article?
'First Foal' is now a three year old!
It was written in Feb 2007 and I believe he was linked to a forum member somehow as someone posted some lovely pics.
		
Click to expand...

And the date of the OP.......


----------



## Fantasy_World (27 April 2010)

If I remember correctly there was a coloured horse running on the AW in the UK in December. I think it was the first to do so, in the UK at least.
Someone earlier mentioned seeing a horse with white legs running in the UK. The only recent horse that springs to mind is Phillip Hobbs's Pancake. A bright chestnut with four amazingly white legs ( white covers a lot of the leg too) and he has a big white blaze and a patch of white on his belly near the girth area. Very striking horse. Have backed him a few times over hurdles and fences. 
If you go to this link and scroll down to Pancake you will see pictures of him. 
http://www.turfpix.com/pages/galleries/national_hunt_horses_az.php?gall_id=33

Another horse years ago that I used to follow because of her name and colouring was Apachee Flower a chestnut mare whom I am positive had white spots on her bum, like a blanket spot appaloosa. I saw her in the flesh when she finished second in a race at Newton Abbot in September 1995. She last raced in 2001 and won 5 races over hurdles. I can't find any links to any photographs though. Stuart Howe used to train the mare and he now has one of her offspring ( that he also bred) called Mangonel in training. The chestnut mare started racing in 2008 and actually raced yesterday at Ffos Las where she finished 6th in a 3 mile handicap hurdle ( dam was a staying hurdler).


----------



## TarrSteps (27 April 2010)

meandmyself said:



			Actually, you can get coloured TBs. 

Here's an example of a good coloured TB breeder in the states.

http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/

Click to expand...

Canada is not "the States" . . .


----------



## KarynK (27 April 2010)

Doncella said:



			I thought it was The Minstre.l
		
Click to expand...

Grundy won the Derby in 1975 he was a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail and did not have excessive white markings, though they were higher on one hind leg.

http://www.independent.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00217/racing2grundy_217422s.jpg

The Minstrel won in 1977 and was a 3 parts brother to Nijinsky. Not the most flattering picture but shows his markings!

http://www.triplelstables.com/The_Minstrel.jpg


----------



## angrovestud (28 April 2010)

KarynK thoes photos are brilliant, really shows the chrome, Pancake has to be spash white! what do you think KarynK?
what a big shame hes not a colt what I wouldnt give to breed to him! more spashy horses,
Iwe heard from Rummy trainer this morning he worked well last night on the lounge keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (28 April 2010)

Here is another coloured Thoroughbred. 

" With 100% thoroughbred genetics & pedigree, all fully documented and authenticated, his rare and unique coloured coat pattern has been recorded officially as "Frame Overo". "


----------



## onemoretime (28 April 2010)

I couldn't help noticing in the original picture of the coloured foal, the name of Melanie Phillips who owned I Was Framed.  I bought a horse through Melanie about 6 years ago, a lovely bay 2.5 yr old filly 7/8th TB by Nero Astaire she had just come over from Ireland.  I then heard after that Melanie was very ill and I wonder if anyone on here knows her as I hope she has fully recovered.  Please let me know how she is is you do know her.

Melanie was a pleasure to deal with when I bought this filly, I still have the filly and she is 9 years old now and doing very well at dressage (65 points) and she jumps as well.
She is a sweetheart to do in the stable and a machine when jumping and very elegant when doing her dressage.

Sorry for going of the original thread.


----------



## angrovestud (28 April 2010)

And here is another Coloured Thoroughbred 100% genetics and Pedigree he is called Electrum and I think hes with Grooomsbridge stud, and you will get 100% dilute foal from him.hes so nice


----------



## Enfys (28 April 2010)

meandmyself said:



			Actually, you can get coloured TBs. 

Here's an example of a good coloured TB breeder in the states.

http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/

Click to expand...

 Yoiks! True Colours is in the States?!! When I was there they were 20 minutes down the road and I am in Ontario.

I wonder what that colt is doing now? Did he get on the track? It would be interesting to see him as a three year old.


----------



## KarynK (29 April 2010)

I was wondering that too enfys, I seem to remember him going to the sales?  

Angrove I am still on the side of sabino for Pancake, can't find any pictures of his parents but I would probably lump him in with some of the Coolmore horses of recent years, like Giants Causeway and one of their filly's who I think won the guineas?,  where the white markings have got more extended.  I don't know at which point sabino markings become splash, some breeders do but are keeping quiet which is a shame.  Pancake would be a good one to start looking for the TB sabino mutation though.

You will have to keep us posted on Rumy's progress looking forward to his first appearance!


----------



## angrovestud (29 April 2010)

I think that somehow Pancake is very similar to color your dash a grandson of Airdrie Apache and son of paint the cat also Dominant white 
all to be found on this site lovey lady who I have spoken to as I wa going to send my two girls this year but money is going on Rummys racing so I cant ill have to wait till he wins before I can indulge my passion and breed the UK first Dominant white 
he is the link colour your dash is the horse being ridden
http://www.lghbreeding.com/pur-sang-anglais.html

And here is the link to Philip Kirby trainer of Angrove Rum BaBa he is having the BBC film him soon, as part of a programme we are making to go out this Autumn
he was filmed being backed early April and he was very good.

http://www.philipkirbyracing.co.uk/news.html


----------



## Maesfen (29 April 2010)

onemoretime said:



			I couldn't help noticing in the original picture of the coloured foal, the name of Melanie Phillips who owned I Was Framed.  I bought a horse through Melanie about 6 years ago, a lovely bay 2.5 yr old filly 7/8th TB by Nero Astaire she had just come over from Ireland.  I then heard after that Melanie was very ill and I wonder if anyone on here knows her as I hope she has fully recovered.  Please let me know how she is is you do know her.

Melanie was a pleasure to deal with when I bought this filly, I still have the filly and she is 9 years old now and doing very well at dressage (65 points) and she jumps as well.
She is a sweetheart to do in the stable and a machine when jumping and very elegant when doing her dressage.

Sorry for going of the original thread.
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you later with an update on Melanie.


----------



## angrovestud (2 May 2010)

update 
working with his trainer Philip Kirby


----------

